# Paintball co2 with on/ off valve



## glen_c (Oct 20, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone has done this. Just using a paintball tank and an on/off valve and adapters to fit the airline? Then using a bubble counter to adjust the rate. I've seen these valves made for paintball guns that go over the pin valve and have a little knob to close the air. Just curious, because that would be a really cheap alternative. They run around 30 bucks and paintball tanks are cheap.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

glen_c said:


> I was wondering if anyone has done this. Just using a paintball tank and an on/off valve and adapters to fit the airline? Then using a bubble counter to adjust the rate. I've seen these valves made for paintball guns that go over the pin valve and have a little knob to close the air. Just curious, because that would be a really cheap alternative. They run around 30 bucks and paintball tanks are cheap.


I have read where people have used the on off valve to connect the paintball tank to a regulator with a cga320 input. Yes, you would still need to have a regulator to reduce the pressure and a needle (metering) valve to adjust the bubble rate.


----------



## jestep (Nov 14, 2009)

This uses PB CO2 tanks: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3747+15526&pcatid=15526

If you want to do it yourself, you would need a very low pressure regulator. There are PB regs that are very low pressure, but they are expensive. At the very least, you would need the tank, and on/off valve, a regulator, and a needle valve.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

jestep said:


> This uses PB CO2 tanks: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3747+15526&pcatid=15526
> 
> If you want to do it yourself, you would need a very low pressure regulator. There are PB regs that are very low pressure, but they are expensive. At the very least, you would need the tank, and on/off valve, a regulator, and a needle valve.


You can use a regulator and paintball adapter from a home brew site that isn't very expensive, then add an inline fabco needle valve. That's what I did:


__
https://flic.kr/p/4115333270

http://www.williamsbrewing.com/BREWER_S_EDGE_PAINTBALL_REGUL_P1954.cfm

http://www.williamsbrewing.com/BREWER_S_EDGE_PAINTBALL_TANK_R_P1791C148.cfm

Ebay Regulator - $40.00 (Draught Technologies)
Paintball adapter - 18.00
Fabco Valve - 25.00
Tubing - 7.50

Optional:

Clippard Solenoid - $45.00
Bubble Counter - 10.00 or DIY


----------

